# Viper Mk II build-up spotted!



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi all

Spotted these pix of a completed (apparently) *Moebius Viper MkII* over at:

Modelermagic.com

Be nice to see some clearer, full-on pix of this build if the modeler has some(?). Really nice weathered scheme and decal'd for 'Husker' (Adama Snr's old-mount from 'Razor').

Just FYI

*BF*

PS: Anyone else seen any other finished Moebius Vipers (other than the few posted in other threads)?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Not real sure if that is the new Moebius kit or one of the many resin kits in different scales already produced.


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

The card below it says it's a Moebius.

I wonder if Moebius can confirm if it's one of theirs?

Either way: cool build.

*BF*


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I certainly could be the Moebius kit, but the top stripe is too short if it is.

and the figure is all wrong


----------



## Kuhn Global (Feb 11, 2010)

Richard Baker said:


> Not real sure if that is the new Moebius kit or one of the many resin kits in different scales already produced.


Indeed that is the Moebius MK II.  I apologize for not mentioning it in the article. Thank you for the heads up fellas!  It is fixed now.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I zoomed in at 400% and did see the card explaining the Model's origin.
Great build- how much was modified from the stock kit? (the Nose stripe does look shorter than on the decal sheet)


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

They could be custom decals as I'm not sure when they were available.

Come on, Lou, you know that figure is some off the shelf WWII person just there to provide scale


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Oh, yeah, and don't forget the nice buildup Lou did: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=280949 (I realize it's a few pages back in the queue so no worries about not seeing it)


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes, it is ours. I was asked to provide for the show specifically. Not sure on the decals, as it was a very early sample they received. I know we didn't have a figure either as far as I remember. I have a builtup here in the office that is packed for Toy Fair next week. I'll get some pictures of it and post when I can. Also have builtups of Moon Bus, WW, and Superboy...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> They could be custom decals as I'm not sure when they were available.
> 
> Come on, Lou, you know that figure is some off the shelf WWII person just there to provide scale


now you got me havin' flashbacks to the Galactica 1980 episode with the Nazis

Thanks a LOT!


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Did anyone notice that the picture below it was of the viper AND the TOS Galactica? Does this mean the Galactica model is of the TOS version? It looks like a nice 24 inch size model


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I can't be absolutely sure, but I think it says "1/4105 resin model by (unreadable)". It IS an excellent looking model.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

BSG is still pretty hot in Japan right now. They have interest in old and new, it's no surprise to see a few different things shown together. I wish we would have had something else to send them for the display!


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> ...think it says "1/4105 resin model by (unreadable)". It IS an excellent looking model.


I can just about read it: it says TimeSlip Creations  So that would be this one (toward the bottom of the page) clocking in at 17.5" / 44.5cm.

Just FYI, the smaller, NuGalactica to the foreground is an Alliance Models miniature (according to the card).

*BF*


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

BTW: if Moebius is still around: does your licence agreement cover producing kits of old BSG as well as the new?

(Apologies if that's been asked elsewhere or if it's a confidential question).

For what it's worth, I haven't built a kit since the late '80's / early '90's, but am going to be coming out of retirement to tackle at least one of these Vipers!

*BF*


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bugfood said:


> For what it's worth, I haven't built a kit since the late '80's / early '90's, but am going to be coming out of retirement to tackle at least one of these Vipers!


That's great! With any luck it will reinvigorate your interest in the hobby! :thumbsup:


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome back to this great hobby Bugfoot.

I can't believe how many talented people there are and how eager they are to share their experience and knowledge. Keep coming back.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Bugfood said:


> BTW: if Moebius is still around: does your licence agreement cover producing kits of old BSG as well as the new?
> 
> (Apologies if that's been asked elsewhere or if it's a confidential question).
> 
> ...


Just new. If everything goes well, and no one else is licensed when we're through with most new BSG, it may be something we look at.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Moebius said:


> Just new. If everything goes well, and no one else is licensed when we're through with most new BSG, it may be something we look at.


Thinking happy thoughts...

.


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Moebius said:


> Just new. If everything goes well, and no one else is licensed when we're through with most new BSG, it may be something we look at.


Hi M: many thanks for the info. Really looking forward to this (hopefully 'these') release(s).

And to the other commenters: yep: after nearly 20 years out of modeling it'll be interesting to see what the results are like...if to no-one else other than me! lol

*BF*


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

After a hiatus like that, you're pretty much required to post photos and share your results with us!  Besides, it's hard to go wrong with a Moebius kit.

BTW, on that note, don't expect the other injection kit manufacturers like Revell and AMT to have improved the quality of their kits while you were "away". They've gotten a _little_ better over the years (on their new releases, that is), but they still have a way to go before they match the level of quality Moebius achieved right out of the gate.


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Zombie_61 said:


> After a hiatus like that, you're pretty much required to post photos and share your results with us!  Besides, it's hard to go wrong with a Moebius kit.


No pressure then! No promises: but will aim to post if I'm happy with the result.

I have to be honest, I've been very impressed with the original Moebius kits I've seen. It's great to see the result of such careful engineering and respect for the subject matter. Hence my interest in the forthcoming Viper: great original design and a decent enough size to produce a detailed showpiece (if done well).

BTW: 2 quick questions: does anyone know who did that buildup from the start of this thread. (Whoever they are: kudos to them!) It seems to be an excellent paint-scheme /finish.

Also, and probably of a more practical consideration, has anyone got any info on the expected UK availability / distributor / pricing for the Viper?

Any info appreciated.

*BF*


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

..Also - and I hope you'll excuse my ignorance in this - what is the 'Hyperweapon mini' that features the Viper?

It seems to be a Japanese publication, but beyond that, I know nothing of it's history or the current publication's content....

*BF*


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Moebius said:


> BSG is still pretty hot in Japan right now. They have interest in old and new


Would Japan and us be enough buyers to make a Starbuck (Kara Thrace) kit possible?


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

BatToys said:


> Would Japan and us be enough buyers to make a Starbuck (Kara Thrace) kit possible?


Doesn't that get tricky with having to licence the actor's likeness? Plus, it seems likely Diamond Select would probably be placed to be the only people licensed to issue character 'scuplts' at this time (given their recent releases).

Just a thought, anyhoo...

*BF*


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

An actor's likeness rights is pretty straightforward. 

No one has sculpted Katee Sackhoff well yet. What I've seen so far of her statues looked sloppy. I'm sure Moebius could do it right. I bet her Japan fans would buy it to make it worthwhile.

Maybe take the Mr. Spock base and put Starbuck shooting the snakes. (kidding)

Now what would make a good Starbuck diorama? An angry Starbuck shooting other rebel soldiers to defend Apollo?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

THATS the Moebius kit?

I would have sworn that it was a 1/48 resin judging the size as compared to what I suspected was the Timeslip Galactica and the 7in action figures.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll post pictures soon. I have a builtup here at Toy Fair I shot a few pics of. HyperWeapon Mini is a show only book sold last weekend at Tokyo Wonderfest. Great reserach in it, I hope it can be reprinted here as it has a lot of stuff in it regardless of it's small size. The standard version of HyperWeapon has some BSG shots in it as well, I think this is the 2010 book? I can check when I get back in the office. They sent me copies of all recent books, and they are very cool!


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Does make one wonder why there are so few "How To Make The Best *insert kitname here*" print publications.

Yes I know everything has moved online, but a decently produced reference book or magazine is equally a thing of beauty.

I seem to remember that Airfix in the UK used to produce publications on how to get the best out of their 1/24th scale WWII aircraft series.

Possibly more so than even the Seaview or J2, there should be shed-loads of reference material for nuBSG stuff: GGI renders, full scale set mockups, etc.

Just a thought....

*BF*


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Just new. If everything goes well, and no one else is licensed when we're through with most new BSG, it may be something we look at.


Frank,
I certainly hope it IS something you look at.

Obviously a TOS Battlestar is desperatly needed and it has the advantage of possible repeat sales thanks to all the battlestars of different names looking the same.
I'd pop off Galactica, Pegasus and Atlantia in a heartbeat.

1/32 Cylon Raider.
New TOS 1/32 Viper with landing gear.
1/6 Centurion.

Good stuff.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> Frank,
> I certainly hope it IS something you look at.
> 
> Obviously a TOS Battlestar is desperatly needed and it has the advantage of possible repeat sales thanks to all the battlestars of different names looking the same.
> ...


If it was up to me, we'd be working on TOS kits already!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Moebius said:


> If it was up to me, we'd be working on TOS kits already!


Your my hero.


----------

